# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen doe je zo!

## Joske12345

Dag lieve mensen, ik heb me net aangemeld en voorgesteld op deze mooie website. Ik wilde zo graag met jullie delen dat ik eindelijk na ongeveer 24 jaar dag in dag uit gerookt te hebben kan zeggen. IK BEN GESTOPT! Yes!!!!
IK hoop dat iedereen die nog rookt en graag wil stoppen ooit voelt wat ik nu voel.....VRIJHEID, verlost van die kwalijke tabaksfabrikanten. Ik hoop dat mijn lichaam zich goed zal herstellen van mij jarenlange vergiftiging.

Dan nog even een tip, Ik ben gestopt met het boek 'Stoppen doe je zo' van Marcel van Mosselveld. Dat bleek voor _mij_ een geschikt hulpmiddel. Maar je moet het tenslotte wel zelf doen. Als je niet gemotiveerd bent zal het niet lukken. En een boek is niet voor iedere roker het juiste middel. Maar het gaat erom dat je het besluit neemt om van die troep af te komen. Op welke manier maakt eigenlijk niet zo veel uit!

Allemaal heeeeeeeel veel succes.

Groeten.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Joske,

Mijn man is jaren geleden ook gestopt met roken via een boek. Ik geloof hetzelfde boek. Toen hij dat gelezen had, kreeg hij inzicht in waar hij mee bezig was en dat wilde hij niet meer. Eigenlijk de gedachte dat je ergens afhankelijk van was, maakte dat hij stopte.

Je lichaam zal zich vast herstellen.

----------


## groenlicht

Wat goed! Gefeliciteerd!! Wel vind ik het merkwaardig dat mensen door een boek kunnen stoppen met roken.. Hetzelfde vind ik ook van afvallen door boeken die over gezond eten of fitnessen gaan.. Je kan t wel lezen maar uiteindelijk moet je het toch in de praktijk brengen en ik denk dat dat hetgene is wat voor de meeste mensen het moeilijkst is. Hoe heb je dit ervaren?

----------


## Joske12345

Dag beste mensen, wilde jullie laten weten dat ik nog steeds met volle overtuiging een tevreden en gelukkige niet roker ben.
Ik wil hierbij ook iedereen fijne feestdagen wensen en een gelukkig en rookvrij 2014!!

----------


## Grotemannetje

Ik geloof wel dat boeken kunnen helpen met het stoppen. Maar uiteindelijk ben jij toch de gene die het echt moet doen. Rook zelf ook en ben dan ook nog niet van plan te stoppen, maar ik denk dat een boek enkel wat meer inzicht geeft.

----------

